# Son shooting my new LWRC M6A2 - Proud Papa!!



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Took my son to the range today on Fort Gordon to shoot my brand new LWRC M6A2. First off, awesome gun 100 rounds through it with no noticeable carbon in the chamber or on the bolt. Glad I went for a piston drive AR 

Second I got it zeroed to Army standard in 15 rounds, would have been less but it was off paper the first 3 rounds. Then let my 12yo son Aiden shoot 15 rounds. This was his first time ever shooting more than 1 round through an AR type rifle. He shot 3 rounds high and left so I told him to slow down and just squeeze and not jerk the trigger and he put rounds 4-7 in the area I circled on the picture at 25 meters, each one touching the previous as I watched through a spotting scope. Damn proud so i had to post it for him. :thumbsup:

Check out the video with the link provided and pic. 

http://s53.photobucket.com/user/muffler7875/media/Aiden-LWRCM6A2.mp4.html


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Heck ya, that is great!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job!


----------

